# i call it " weekend at grandmas "



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

parents sent me to my grandmas creepy old farm to learn the value of " hard work " after i got caught stealing, but fortunately i jacked my dads iridum satelite hub and chucked it in my skate bag before i left so im able to get pretty decent wifi out here. I wrote this little piano melody on my computer after helping her feed the chickens this morning, let me know what you think. feedback/tips etc

thanks guys


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I get a strong Bach influence, I enjoy it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

And...stop stealing young man!   but for real, don't go down a bad path.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice relaxing, sound like the theme to a TV show or Alfred Hitchcock, maybe a murder mystery


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked it better in the other thread


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

thanks guys, thats really nice. i just didnt know where to post it

[Admin edit: merged the two threads into one]


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

More music, less theft.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very nice relaxing, sound like the theme to a TV show or Alfred Hitchcock, maybe a murder mystery


Murder by theft would we goof title. :devil:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Murder by theft would we goof title. :devil:


Murder For Theft would make more sense, I think!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

*Murder & Theft: The Case of the Missing Pearls*


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Interesting. A lot going on in there.

It would be fun to watch this piece on one of those youtubes where you can see each part graphically.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I liked it better in the other thread


There's me thinking I was drunk, seeing it twice but I don't drink at this early time.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

The op may have a great future playing the prison talent nights. (Was that over the top?)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> The op may have a great future playing the prison talent nights. (Was that over the top?)


lol :lol:

He just sounds like any other punk teenager, except he also has a talent for composition! Hopefully he doesn't look up to Beethoven's rage!


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

lol.......................


----------

